# Teeter-Totter



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I had to try the teetor-tooter out at the Threshing Bee Friday night. I had tried it once before with my W-6 and it took forever. Well I drove the 700 on and got it first try. I then went and got the Case 600, again did it on first try. then the Case D, well that broke my first try streak. Once I got the D balanced I went and got a Case 900B. Didn't work on the first try but it didn't take long. Everyone had fun and the crowd loved it. I didn't take pictures but had some emailed to me so you will have to go to the link to view them. Enloy!
caseman-d
PS: Pictures not in correct sequence.

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/Mail+Attachments


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks challenging, caseman. Did the victory signal on the 900 make you lose your balance?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like yall had fun :clap: I have to make it to one of these shows.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Looks challenging, caseman. Did the victory signal on the 900 make you lose your balance?  *


mow,
actually thats the 700, and no it didn't make me lose my balance. The Case D now that one I didn't dare move      
Thanks for posting.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

They had a teeter totter at the local show last weekend but were not using it while I was there. They were having the tractor pull at the time. I wish I had some pictures. I only had my small memory card with me and used it up taking pictures of the tractors on display. Don't know if you caught my link in the photography forum of pictures I took. I need to learn to reduce the file size more as they are slow to load on dialup. 

Mark

Antique Tractor Show pictures


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi Mark,
Great pictures! Thanks for posting the link. There we some interesting pictures. I liked the looks of what looked like a SW6TA.    I want to own one someday.
caseman-d


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Neat pictures Mark, Thanks for sharing. Now,Question:, What is that green tractor in the 2nd photo from top?. It looks like a Chevy Bow-Tie decal on it or painted on it.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Your welcome caseman. I think this is the one you are talking about.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/Im000237r.jpg">

There was a restored Case LA I wanted a picture of also. They had it painted bright yellow. Would that have been the original color? Seemed like it should have been red or orange. 

I planned on going back Sunday for more pictures. I was getting some tools out of my pickup to replace a garden hose faucet on Sunday morning and noticed a couple of bulges in my front tire. So after I recovered from the nausea thinking about how I drove 65mph home from the show Saturday on that tire, it was off to the tire shop for a replacement. So two hours later with four new tires and an overdue front end alignment completed, I was ready to head back to the show. Then I walked out the door of the shop into a downpour of rain. I just gave up and went back home. Glad I got to go Saturday  
 
Mark


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

johnbron ,
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/Im000228.jpg">

Yes, it is a Chevy emblem. I think that was a homade unit. It did have a Delco-Remy generator on it, Inline four cylinder. The owner was not with it at the time. The lower white sign is the owners name.

Mark


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

It must be a homemade rig cause I have never heered of a Chevy tractor. Love those brake-pads, Unless those are short fenders Hee-hee.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Mark,
LA should be painted Flambeau red as in the picture.
<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a10468.jpg>

Now if it happen to ne a LAI then it could be wearing the Industrail yellow color. Sorry couldn't fins a good picture of a LAI right off hand.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Never gave thought about it being an industrial. I'm pretty sure the decal just said LA. Maybe he could not find an LAI decal.  

Other than color, it looked just like your picture.

Mark


----------

